# Favorite Cheese



## Waldo

OK...Let the voting begin.


----------



## jobe05

That was a tough one because it's not always the same, sometimes a cheddar, sometimes a gouda and sometimes it's just what the store has that looks good. But mostley it would have to be cheddar, sence thats what I can make at home.


----------



## smurfe

Where is Velveeta?




You all might think I am yanking your crank but I just love a grilled cheese sandwich made with Velveeta and a glass of wine. I am not a big white wine drinker but it sure goes good with a nice grilled cheese toasty.






There are quite a few cheeses I like but I honestly don't know the names of them or even worse, can't pronounce them.



I like all of them on the list. 


Smurfe


----------



## sangwitch

smurfe do live in the South? 90% of recipes down here have velveeta and rotel in them.



well, the dinners my in-laws make anyway.


----------



## Funky Fish

You need an "Other" category. My favorite probably is aged manchego. I also like feta, bleu, stilton, cheddar, etc....


----------



## Funky Fish

And no mozzarella or parmesan?


----------



## smurfe

sangwitch said:


> smurfe do live in the South? 90% of recipes down here have velveeta and rotel in them.
> 
> 
> 
> well, the dinners my in-laws make anyway.




Yeah, I live about 10-15 miles out of Baton Rouge toward New Orleans. I am from Illinois though. I loved Velveeta there as well!






Smurfe


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo, of your list there I like Gouda. I like the others too, just depends on what you are in the mood for. Kind of like wine. I also really like Manchego and I've heard it is really good with Quince Paste....anyone ever try that?


Ramona



When the world ends there will still be Velveta!!
Smurfe, Velveta is Nuclear!!!!


----------



## peterCooper

I voted for the Swiss, but my really answer is....

A fridge is completely unstocked unless it has half a dozen different cheeses in it.

My refrigerator has the following:

Sharp Vermont cheddar
Gouda
Aged Gouda (very different from above)
Feta
Stilton
Danish Blue
Jarlsberg
Applewood Cheddar
Parmesan and Mozzaralla (obviously)
Brie


I don't have much meat in there but I do have a lot of veggies and fruit.

Oh... and carol is out shopping as we speak!



*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Waldo

I would like to find a good reliable source for some good cheeses. Try something different occasionaly.


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo,


Here is the link to the store where Curtis works, they have cheeses from all over the world. I'm not sure but I think that they ship them I'll have to get with him andask. His store covers a city block. I've been to their cheese and deli department and they have cheeses as far as the eye can see. Just check it out and look around.


http://web.specsonline.com/cgi-bin/snf?body=/cgi-bin/prodlist&amp;index=Foods|437|CHEESE+WEIGHED#140


If anyone is looking for certain commercial wines check that out too.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E

OOOOOOH, Havarti with Jalepeno, MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Waldo

rgecaprock said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the store where Curtis works, they have cheeses from all over the world. I'm not sure but I think that they ship them I'll have to get with him andask. His store covers a city block. I've been to their cheese and deli department and they have cheeses as far as the eye can see. Just check it out and look around.
> 
> 
> http://web.specsonline.com/cgi-bin/snf?body=/cgi-bin/prodlist&amp;index=Foods|437|CHEESE+WEIGHED#140
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for certain commercial wines check that out too.
> 
> 
> Ramona




WOW!! Thanks Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

I like wine and any strong-sharp cheese....BUT.....I LOVE wine and chocolate...GHIRARDELLI is best...like the black dark chocolate....72% cocoa...will really crank me up...then I can't sleep for hours....

Tonight I had dark chocolate and heavy red Chokecherry wine....yum!!!!


----------



## Waldo

Now that sounds good too NW. Have you ever tried a Port with your chocolates? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos

I am not into sweet wines...I like my sugar in chocolate form...


----------



## scotty

Actually imported provolone



makes me drool


----------



## PolishWineP

Scotty, get a napkin! Wipe your lips!



I haven't had a good provolone for a long time. I'm going to Minneapolis next weekend, maybe I can find one there... Now look what you've done! I have to go shopping!


----------



## PeterZ

Last time I was in Specs they had a very nice selection of cigars, too. Do they still have that?


----------



## scotty

PolishWineP said:


> Scotty, get a napkin! Wipe your lips!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a good provolone for a long time. I'm going to Minneapolis next weekend, maybe I can find one there... Now look what you've done! I have to go shopping!


Actually, I was in Philly for a week and went to china town, the redding market and the italian market. 
I have the fritos syndrome when it comes to great food. Bet I just cant eat one bite.


The italian market had Proscuitto, provolone, capacolla etc. The redding market is full of those evil german butchers. Scrapple, head cheese, many home made wursts.
I wont go into the varietys of cheesecakes and breads available



.




Chinatown and a dozen diferent types of dim sum caused me to sin on more than one day though.


----------



## rgecaprock

peterZ,
Yes, Spec's has the cigars in the huge walk in humidor. That store is amazing. You can spend the day in there!!!


Ramona


----------



## tfries

Northern Winos said:


> I like wine and any
> strong-sharp cheese....BUT.....I LOVE wine and chocolate...GHIRARDELLI
> is best...like the black dark chocolate....72% cocoa...will really
> crank me up...then I can't sleep for hours....
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I had dark chocolate and heavy red Chokecherry wine....yum!!!!





We went to a crab feed at one of our local wineries last night.
For dessert, they paired their Wine Lover's Chocolate with their Pinot
Noir. The chocolate came in a tin. 56% cocoa. It did
pair well with the Pinot Noir.



As fas as my favorite cheese,



Old Amsterdam Aged Gouda

Fiscalini Bandaged Chedder

Rogue Creamery Rogue River Blue

St. Andre Triple Cream Brie



I'm a cheese snob








Tom


----------



## redderthebetter

I hated Bleu cheese all my life till lately. Now I have to have fresh crumbled in my salads. It's funny how our tastes change.


----------



## peterCooper

Fresh Danish Blue, together with jalapeno peppers and Olives will just make a salad zinggg...


----------



## alley rat

If you leave a wedge of brie sit out at room temperature for about an
hour, there's nothing better with a nice glass of beaujolais. Got a
batch of blackberry port goin', me thinks stilton or some type blue
with that. Maytag, or something. When it comes to cheddar, I think I'll
have a long-neck BUD, thank you very much. Hey, Smurfe, where at in
Illinois are you from?


----------



## peterCooper

Alley Rat, You are absolutly right!
Bought myself some gorgonzola this afternoon. Just about to try a snip.


----------



## Wade E

when it comes to salads and pizza, ya gotta have fetta on it!


----------



## bj4271

No one mentioned Asiago???


----------



## BrianD

I really like Irish Cheddar, but voted for Swiss because it's great and underrated.





Brian


----------



## Waldo

bj4271 said:


> No one mentioned Asiago???




Not familiar with this one bj. What is it like?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Asiago is similar to Romano in its make, same cultures used, slightly different amount of Lipase, biggest difference is it is a little higher in fat, giving it a much different mouth feel , that translates into perception of flavor.


----------



## rgecaprock

I really like Brie alot. Kind of an interesting musty flavor....JW do you know what produces that taste?










This Baked Brie was sooooo gooood!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Every cheese type has a specific starter culture used, mesophilic (also called lactic, cheddar styles) or thermophilic, (work at higher temps, most Italian styles).Some even incorporate both.There are also at times specific cultures,lipase,rennet added for flavor profiles desired, and fat levels are adjusted, moist , etc. Ive never made a Brie, so don't know off hand what and how much is used in it, surly there is a specific culture added to it.


----------



## Trigham

HMMMM Wine n Cheese...who would ofthought!!


----------



## bj4271

ASiago is an Italian cheese, hard to get - at lest in La. I used to have to order wheels from Minn or Mich (never could tell those two apart). Now Sam's carries it, very reasonable too.


We shred it for salads, melt it for cooking, eat it in chunks for snacks or with crackers - very versatile. The taset isn't as strong as a Parmesan Reggiano, but more than Romano.


----------



## Waldo

Will have to put that on my "to try" list.


----------



## Trigham

me too Waldo, Sounds great and it has made me hungry


----------



## Wade E

I had some Asiago which was nice but also bought some Manchego and that was really nice with a bottle of Red wine from a local winery that I went to on Sunday.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

some what of a resurection of the past....
why can't we vote for more than one....


----------



## Runningwolf

Great thread to bring back to life.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Amazing what you find when you dig around in the corners...


----------



## ibglowin

An oldie but goodie for sure. I wanted to add my vote for Manchego!


----------



## Rocky

bj4271 said:


> No one mentioned Asiago???


 
I am with you on this one BJ. 

Waldo, Asiago is a hard Italian cheese made from cow's milk. I can be rather fresh or aged (preferred) and has a nice sharp bite. Great with a big red wine.


----------



## millwright01

I went with Cheddar because I really like some of the older sharp white cheddar. I am going to have to say my all time favorite though is Asiago.


----------



## SLOweather

There's not enough choices. Cheeses are like wines, there are hundreds or thousands of them. At our "29, Let's Drink Some Wine" we had some incredible cheeses, including...

Manchego From Spain

Piave Vecchio From Italy

Abbaye De Belloc From France

as well as a couple from the poll:

Fiscallini Cheddar
From Modesto, CA

5 year Gouda From Holland (aged gouda is incredible)

Personally, my favorite is Widmer's Brick Cheese from Wisconsin. We have to order it from them. A slice of Brick on a bit of rye bread, with a little whole grain mustard, and a nice Sauv Blanc... Yum!


*


----------



## REDBOATNY

Sharp provolone, good olives, 1st choice. Blue second.


----------

